# 🍊Turnips for 561🍊 [PAUSED]



## senb0 (Apr 4, 2020)

My island is buying turnips for 561! I figured I can help some people out while I do some studying.  

Send me a PM containing your *in-game name*, *your island name*, and your* favourite colour* and I'll send a dodo code (won't let you in if I don't know who I'm expecting!)
*I see every PM sent to me, but I won't reply until it's your turn to visit.*
I will probably only do 1 or 2 at a time, so be ready to wait if there's a line up!
*PLEASE **let me know in your PM if you have your status as OFFLINE* (first-come, first serve, prioritizing those whose status says online)

If you follow the path leaving the airport, on the left will be Nooks.
You're also welcome to purchase whatever is there in-store, but won't have access to Ables.

I'll be watching, but I won't be interacting, so no need for greetings. You can just go ahead and sell!

Tips are always appreciated!

Can leave them in the empty space on the way to Nooks (preferably not in front of the airport b/c I won't be there!)
If you want to help with my wishlist, it'd really help me out!!!
NMTs​DIY cherry blossom petal pile​DIY cherry blossom branches​DIY blossom viewing lantern​DIY ironwood dresser​DIY tiny library​acorn pochette​tulip hat​bonsai shelf​moss ball (multiple)​utility pole (multiple)​bonsai shelf​


----------



## sdmoros114 (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi there!
Could I please visit you? 

I have theblossom lantern 
I’ve PMd you as well!


----------



## fawnpi (Apr 4, 2020)

Sent a message, thank you !


----------



## unravel (Apr 4, 2020)

Pm send I can wait


----------



## Schlobbo (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi, PM is out. Would love to drop by!


----------



## jakeulous (Apr 4, 2020)

pm sent


----------



## nammie (Apr 4, 2020)

PMd!


----------



## senb0 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks to everyone sending PMs!
Thread on pause so I can catch up!


----------



## senb0 (Apr 4, 2020)

Still moving through the last few people left on queue, but re-opening for more requests ^o^


----------



## drizxk (Apr 4, 2020)

PM’d! Thanks in advance


----------



## senb0 (Apr 4, 2020)

Will probably be closing this soon for the time being after finishing current requests
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Otaku RiRi (Apr 4, 2020)

senb0 said:


> Will probably be closing this soon for the time being after finishing current requests
> Thanks everyone!


Is it too late to send a PM??


----------

